# Грыжа L5-S1 1-1.1 см, боли и слабость в левой ноге



## sensemilla (25 Апр 2018)

Добрый день! Прошу совета в лечении! Мне 25 лет, рост 165, вес 85.  

Работаю мерчендайзером, хожу ок 10 км в день, бываю в прохладе и поднимаю переодически тяжести .Год назад заболела поясница, сделали рентген в поликлинике, терапевт прописала мидокалм и поставила диагноз остеохондроз. Сказала ничего страшного, но навсегда. Обострение прошло и на небольшую боль внимания не обращала уже. В этом году, зимой, опять переодически болела поясница и начала неметь ступня. Именно во время ходьбы, ползали мурашки. 

Со временем мурашки стали появляться все чаще, потом практически постоянно. Если сидела или лежала дискомфорта не было. Так же было ощущение, как будто тянет нерв через всю ногу. Пошла к платному неврологу-мануальному терапевту, после мрт стали делать коррекцию позвоночника, магнитотерапию пару раз, три раза сделали блокаду. Невролог в поликлинике сказал только операцию, но выпросила пока электрофорез. Пропила три недели нпвп ( аркоксия 90, диклофенак, ксефокам) и мидокалм. Пока на этом остановились. Итого: медикаментозное лечение пока убрали, совмещаю физио и мануальную терапию, пока 4 процедуры. Пытаюсь начать делать упражнения на мышцы спины. Но появилось онемение в области ягодицы и бедра. Иногда мышцы сами по себе пульсируют, бывает жжение и сильна боль. На пятках хожу, на носке левой ноги пройтись не могу. 

Хочу узнать, нужно ли все таки делать операцию? Если нет, то правильное ли лечение? И онемение бедра это обострение при процедурах или ухудшение?


----------



## La murr (25 Апр 2018)

@sensemilla, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Апр 2018)

Едва ли проводимое консервативное лечение даст положительный результат. Необходима помощь нейрохирурга. И чем скорее, тем лучше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

Слабость в стопе, показание к операции.
Если примите решение бороться, без медицинской помощи не оставим, конечно.
Вам решать.


----------

